
Germany tightens online hate speech rules to make platforms send reports to feds - finphil
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/19/germany-tightens-online-hate-speech-rules-to-make-platforms-send-reports-straight-to-the-feds/
======
GhostVII
I don't like how the liability for finding hate speech is being shifted from
law enforcement to private companies. If you want to make laws restricting
what people can say, social media companies shouldn't be the ones enforcing
it, law enforcement should be. Pass a law requiring all content flagged by the
police to be removed, don't pass a law requiring social media companies to act
as the police, with millions of dollars in fines if their rulings don't line
up with law enforcement.

~~~
Nasrudith
Yeah the dumb practice seems rather feudalistic effectively in trying to
dragoon "guilds" of entities they can deal with in domains with raised
barriers to entry for the sake of their ease of administration and grip on
power.

One of the few good things to say is that Germany's case doesn't seem to be an
attempt to try to bypass its own internal restrictions at least. But that bar
should be so low that it is buried.

------
rbecker
> an obligation on social network platforms to remove hate speech within set
> deadlines as tight as 24 hours for easy cases — with fines of up to €50M
> should they fail to comply.

Is only hate speech criminalized, or do false, misleading, or unsubstantiated
statements [1] _promoting_ multiculturalism also face such legal risk?

[1] I'm assuming truth is a defense in either case. Please correct me if
otherwise.

------
gen3
What does Germany define hate speech as?

